# How does one remove the body of a Dash-9?



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

What I want to do is by-pass the thermal switch so I can MU two Dash-9s together and run them off the same battery powered "Trackside TE."


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

if i remember with my two dash-9 there are about 10 to 15 screws that need to be removed from the under body there are two screws under the fuel tank that need to be removed along with the four to remove the tank. there are screw hiding around the motor blocks of the dash and there are a few at the front and rear of the loco. the only screw that will stay is the silver big Philips head screw that is holding the weight in place. you will also need to remove the 6 screws on the top where the switch panel is which will help in removing the shell. then once inside you can bypass one mu connection and connecting the two together leaving one side connected to the loco for its power. 

Regards Kevin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveF on 07 May 2010 08:32 AM 
What I want to do is by-pass the thermal switch so I can MU two Dash-9s together and run them off the same battery powered "Trackside TE." 

Go Here Steve, also posted it on the OTHER site too!! Paul Norton's site has alot of good info and pics!! Regal



Ottawa Valley Garden Railway Society - Powered - Aristo-Craft Dash 9


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I got the body off. The next thing I want to do is bypass the thermal switch that protects the electronics from overheating, but also shuts off one of these contraptions after a few seconds, despite the destructions stating that you can MU them together. I want to run a wire from the attachment of each MU plug to the other one. Marty did this, I have his email somewhere. Hes caution was to make sure that I maintain polarity. I'm pretty sure that I have it figured out, but want someone to give me a second opinion. ("Yeah, yer ugly, too" doesn't count.)  One other thing, I will be running these two Dash-9's from a battery trail car with the trackside TE in the battery car.

Do I connect the mu cables port to port, or port to starboard? My wife says I can be obtuse, so let me try that again. The hot wire comes in on the port side aft. Do I connect that side to the port side forward, or do I cross over to starboard side forward?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Run 2 wires from one end of the loco to the other and solder onto the spots were the MUs go.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. Do I cross those wires, or run them from same side to same side?


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

keep them the same on both ends make sure the polarity is the same front to back


----------

